# Why does reel mower do this ???



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Why does my reel mower leave these marks where I engage my reel ???


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Not familiar with swardman but the weight could be on the front roller when you engage resulting in that.

The other side of that could be when you are walking are you slightly pushing down, thus lifting the front a bit which makes the rest of the lawn higher? You want equal weight between both front and back rollers.

when I mow (GM1000) I will cut, disengage reel one or two mower widths short of border, lift front, turn, and repeat. Once I finish I make a trim pass around the border to cut where I turned, resulting in even heights across the area.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

cleohioturf said:


> Not familiar with swardman but the weight could be on the front roller when you engage resulting in that.
> 
> The other side of that could be when you are walking are you slightly pushing down, thus lifting the front a bit which makes the rest of the lawn higher? You want equal weight between both front and back rollers.
> 
> when I mow (GM1000) I will cut, disengage reel one or two mower widths short of border, lift front, turn, and repeat. Once I finish I make a trim pass around the border to cut where I turned, resulting in even heights across the area.


@cleohioturf

Thank you for the response and I believe your 100% correct.

I sat on the porch last night drinking a barley pop staring at the lawn trying to figure this out. Ive noticed during spring and fall when I cut sub 1/2" I don't have this issue, In the summer I maintain around 3/4"

So what you said makes sense.

Combine more turf, more give, the weight of the grass catcher and with the initial forward movement more weight is distributed to the front of the mower. This also is a very light mower so not much to counter balance.

Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1

I've seen this issue when the lawn is too thick and the reel basically floats when mowing except when you stop. When you stop/start the mower will sink down.

What you could do to reduce this? Change the front roller to be grooved instead of flat. Add more weight to the mower. Thin out the lawn. Less aggressive of a reel setup can possibly help (I'm not sure if that's possible in the swardman).


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

g-man said:


> ^+1
> 
> I've seen this issue when the lawn is too thick and the reel basically floats when mowing except when you stop. When you stop/start the mower will sink down.
> 
> What you could do to reduce this? Change the front roller to be grooved instead of flat. Add more weight to the mower. Thin out the lawn. Less aggressive of a reel setup can possibly help (I'm not sure if that's possible in the swardman).


Exactly.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> ^+1
> 
> I've seen this issue when the lawn is too thick and the reel basically floats when mowing except when you stop. When you stop/start the mower will sink down.
> 
> What you could do to reduce this? Change the front roller to be grooved instead of flat. Add more weight to the mower. Thin out the lawn. Less aggressive of a reel setup can possibly help (I'm not sure if that's possible in the swardman).


@g-man

I currently use a grooved roller and I'll be aerating and top dressing with sand. I really don't want to add any weight to the machine to void warranty as the Swardman is having issues with drum separation and gearing and mine is already making a noise. What do you mean by a less aggressive reel set up?

I think until I get my Toro GM I'm just going to have to do my best until I can get it down to fall height.

Thank you for the input !


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The reel should be turning before it ever touches turf. At no point, should the mower be stationary on the green/tee/fairway/field/lawn with the reel turning.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> The reel should be turning before it ever touches turf. At no point, should the mower be stationary on the green/tee/fairway/field/lawn with the reel turning.


So your saying the mower should be in motion before the reel is engaged?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I start with the mower off the area of interest. A light pressure on the bars to lift the reel ABOVE the grass - Disengage the clutch to get the machine moving (both cutter and drive are moving, with the reel ABOVE the grass). When you get to the area of interest, let the reel down to start cutting. I find it best to cut the perimeter first. When cutting the main area, as you get to the end of the pass, LIFT the cutting unit OFF the grass in that perimeter area and continue off the area of interest. Make your turn with the reel ABOVE the grass (but still rotating), come back and lower the reel when back to the perimeter.

Personally, I am not agile enough or have developed the technique to make the turn without engaging the clutch at the turn.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > The reel should be turning before it ever touches turf. At no point, should the mower be stationary on the green/tee/fairway/field/lawn with the reel turning.
> ...


Exactly. Remember, the reel actually reaches lower than the bedknife, down into the turf to gather before it cuts against the knife.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

You pull the front up up slightly, engage reel, lower down and start your path.


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> I currently use a grooved roller and I'll be aerating and top dressing with sand. I really don't want to add any weight to the machine to void warranty as the *Swardman is having issues with drum separation* and gearing and mine is already making a noise.


Is your Swardman an Edwin 2.0 or 2.1?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

orangeokie said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > I currently use a grooved roller and I'll be aerating and top dressing with sand. I really don't want to add any weight to the machine to void warranty as the *Swardman is having issues with drum separation* and gearing and mine is already making a noise.
> ...


It's the 2.1


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So I incorporated the tips I've received on my last couple mows and can say with great success I no longer have the starting marks. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------

